# Dyke (lesbian)



## euriclea

Hello
I am trying to translate into *I*talian the term dyke, rude for lesbian. The context is a husband suspecting his wife of a lesbian relationship with a female student; during a fight, he shows her all his contempt calling her dyke. The wife's reply goes "The word is lesbian" so, I really have to find a way to differentiate the two terms.
I can't come up with any scornful *I*talian synonym of "lesbica". The Italian language seems to have plenty of names for male homosexuals, and none for women, at least to my knowledge (I do not even want to think about the social hints under the linguistic phenomenon).
Can anybody help me? Magari con qualche espressione dialettale.

Grazie mille


----------



## dinah

(I do not even want to think about the social hints under the linguistic phenomenon) 

Yes, it's better not to think about it...Anyway, I think you could translate it with: pervertita schifosa! or something like that. Hope it helps


----------



## euriclea

It does help, thank you. I had been thinking of pervertita too, but schifosa adds a lot to it.


----------



## lenabrasil

Non ci sono ancora altri sinonimi per 'lesbica'?


----------



## effeundici

lenabrasil said:


> Non ci sono ancora altri sinonimi per 'lesbica'?


 
Dalle mie parti si dice un po' scherzosamente *oma *che sarebbe il femminile di _uomo _toscanizzato. Ma forse è un po' troppo dialettale. Anche perché _uoma _non funzionerebbe molto mi sa.


----------



## hinanoe

hello. 
given that: 





> (I do not even want to think about the social hints under the linguistic phenomenon)


,

I think the most common expression I've heard about this issue is:

"sei una lesbica del cazzo!"

or 

"sei una cazzo di lesbica!"

(I add lots of love for all the women, lesbians or not.)

h.


----------



## Teerex51

Man, that's pretty heavy-duty 

How about: _una lesbicona_ ?


----------



## Mettiu

hinanoe said:


> ...


 
i agree: actualy, there is not a "proper" (!) rude word for lesbian.

Depending on the context, something like "leccafiga" (ahem... meaning "cuntlicker") could work, but it sound REALLY rude.

I'd go with "lesbica del cazzo"


EDIT: le piace la figa (_she likes cunt_) 
This is rude, but not as rude as my previous suggestion. And it's quite common.


----------



## SpookyT

Teerex51 said:


> How about: _una lesbicona_ ?


 
Hmmm, I don't think so. That might sound almost flattering (depending on who says it, of course). As much as one can "like" the expressions, I think "pervertita schifosa" and "lesbica del cazzo" are the ones that work better so far...

(......)


----------



## susy

Dalle mie parti ho sentito, (purtroppo), anche (!)"frocia".

Hope it helps!


----------



## Blackman

Non ti scomodare oltre. Il corrispondente italiano e' assente nella nostra lingua, perché la nostra cultura non e' stata in grado di produrlo.
Il termine Dyke non ha nessuna connotazione negativa, se non quando utilizzato da chi non conosce la materia. Si riferisce alla donna con caratteristiche più mascoline, all'interno della coppia lesbica. Non ho idea dell'etimogia del termine, ma la posso immaginare.
L'uso in questo contesto lo conferma. E' un vezzeggiativo, se usato nell'ambito corretto.
Da italiano e da maschio mi vergogno profondamente di appartenere ad una cultura che non e' stata capace di scrollarsi di dosso i propri tabu', al punto da limitarsi ad una tale rozza semplificazione lessicale. Neppure le donne che si identificano in un orientamento sessuale ipocritamente nascosto sono state sufficientemente orgogliose e rivendicative della propria intimità da spendere un neurone delle proprie capacita' per coniare un nomignolo che le facesse sentire esattamente come desideravano.
Mi inchino al coraggio e alla larghezza di vedute della cultura Americana, e di quella Anglofona in generale. Dovremmo vergognarci e stare zitti. Altro che Made in Italy.


----------



## tranquilspaces

Hi Blackman,

 Thanks for your frank words on this topic. You are correct in  your assessment that the word "dyke" is frequently used with affection  (or simply as a neutral descriptive term) in places where homosexuality  is openly accepted. In San Francisco, it's not uncommon at all to hear a  straight person say something like, "there was this butch dyke standing  to my left" - merely as a description of the person's appearance, the  same way where you might say "there was a tall black guy standing to my  left."

Words are funny that way, you know? The meaning is colored in  significant ways by who's doing the talking.  

Anyway... don't get too down on Italy over this. It's very possible that  there are some underground words out there that you guys simply don't  know about, and maybe they will come out in time. (So to speak.)

xo,
Shannon


----------



## Angel.Aura

Se ne trovano, in giro.
_Lella, zia, invertita_ e via degenerando.
L'_oma_ toscano è fantastico!

PS
_Lella/lellina/lelletta_ vale anche per l'uomo.


----------



## Teerex51

A me piace _lella_  Sono arrivato alla mia tenera età per scoprire questo termine solo adesso...


----------



## entrapta

Ragazzi c'è _nespola_!!! Però si usa solo in Lombardia credo... dai almeno non è rude come termine.... Una parola che sia entrata nel vocabolario "nazionale" ovviamente non esiste, a malapena si parla di gay, figuriamoci di lesbiche (che poi in italiano lesbica ha sempre questa eco un po' negativa...purtroppo, è usata quasi come un insulto)


----------



## Angel.Aura

In genere questi termini hanno un'aura dispregiativa perché chi li conia è sessuofobo o filoclericale o vuole includere nella definizione un giudizio morale [negativo!].
Pensa solo ai vari matrigna/patrigno/etc.


----------



## tranquilspaces

entrapta said:


> (che poi in italiano lesbica ha sempre questa eco un po' negativa...purtroppo, è usata quasi come un insulto)



Yes, when I first saw this thread, I thought - that seems weird that there's no disparaging word for lesbian in Italian. But then I realized, no... it's actually that there's no truly neutral word.


----------



## entrapta

Vero L'Aura ma nbel caso di lesbica la parola ha fatto il giro del mondo assorbendo dalle varie culture tutto quello che poteva assorbire; a parte significare in origine abitante di Lesbo come ben sapete, deriva dal greco "to give oral sex" in generale; in questo senso gay è più fortunato come termine. BTW traqnquilspaces can you confirm that nowadays more and more homosexual women in the anglosaxon world tend to define themselves as "gay" as well? I was wondering what lies underneath this choice, I mean socially-politically speaking.


----------



## tranquilspaces

entrapta said:


> BTW tranquilspaces can you confirm that nowadays  more and more homosexual women in the anglosaxon world tend to define  themselves as "gay" as well? I was wondering what lies underneath this  choice, I mean socially-politically speaking.



The issue of gay marriage has been at the forefront of the gay rights movement lately, so  I think there's a been a move toward using a simple umbrella term that  encompasses both men and women, and "gay" fits that bill nicely. Also,  some people like that word because it has the classical meaning of happy and lighthearted. 

The reality is that we have so many words in this category  (really, dozens!)  that I would say this comes down to a matter of personal choice more  than anything. Point being - I wouldn't say it's more "PC" to use gay  instead of lesbian when referring to a homosexual woman, or anything  like that. Personally, I would recommend listening for the word she uses  to describe herself and go with that.


----------



## laurentius87

Maybe what you're looking for might be something like the female form of _checca_?


----------



## entrapta

Which doesn't exist.... dicevo esistono robe tipo lella, nespola peraltro sono del nord italia.


----------



## effeundici

Blackman said:


> Non ti scomodare oltre. Il corrispondente italiano e' assente nella nostra lingua, perché la nostra cultura non e' stata in grado di produrlo.
> Il termine Dyke non ha nessuna connotazione negativa, se non quando utilizzato da chi non conosce la materia. Si riferisce alla donna con caratteristiche più mascoline, all'interno della coppia lesbica. Non ho idea dell'etimogia del termine, ma la posso immaginare.
> L'uso in questo contesto lo conferma. E' un vezzeggiativo, se usato nell'ambito corretto.
> Da italiano e da maschio mi vergogno profondamente di appartenere ad una cultura che non e' stata capace di scrollarsi di dosso i propri tabu', al punto da limitarsi ad una tale rozza semplificazione lessicale. Neppure le donne che si identificano in un orientamento sessuale ipocritamente nascosto sono state sufficientemente orgogliose e rivendicative della propria intimità da spendere un neurone delle proprie capacita' per coniare un nomignolo che le facesse sentire esattamente come desideravano.
> Mi inchino al coraggio e alla larghezza di vedute della cultura Americana, e di quella Anglofona in generale. Dovremmo vergognarci e stare zitti. Altro che Made in Italy.


 
Che esagerazione!


----------



## entrapta

Io invece sottoscrivo.


----------



## effeundici

entrapta said:


> Io invece sottoscrivo.


 
Io no e onestamente non mi vergogno per niente. E poi l'America non è solo Boston, San Francisco o New York. Mi piacerebbe capire cosa succede, ad esempio,  nello Utah.


----------



## entrapta

Vabbé siamo leggermente OT, come dire, passo.


----------



## Odysseus54

tranquilspaces said:


> Point being - I wouldn't say it's more "PC" to use gay  instead of lesbian when referring to a homosexual woman, or anything  like that. Personally, I would recommend listening for the word she uses  to describe herself and go with that.



"Gay and lesbian"  is now a fixed expression.  I think the state of the art is to call a male homosexual 'gay', 'a gay man' , and a homosexual women 'lesbian' ( both adj. and noun ).

"Dyke" is not a neutral term, in my opinion.  In fact, we are discussing how to translate the term assuming it has a derogatory tone to it, aren't we ?

And I agree with all who have said that, whereas Italian is a very rich language when it comes to ripping gay men to shreds, female homosexuality is a phenomenon we look at more neutrally than male homosexuality, or perhaps with some morbid curiosity.

I can't think of a mainstream term that can translate 'dyke'.

Io lo tradurrei 'lesbica' - il contesto probabilmente basterebbe a trasmettere l'aggressivita' ecc della situazione, senza appesantire il linguaggio.


----------



## tranquilspaces

Odysseus54 said:


> In fact, we are discussing how to translate  the term assuming it has a derogatory tone to it, aren't we ?



Actually, the discussion originated with the quest to contrast a  negative term with a neutral/respectful one. If we translate "dyke" as  "lesbica" (which makes sense) then what's left for the  neutral/respectful term? Uh.... that's the real problem here.


----------



## nsartor

_


tranquilspaces said:



			Hi Blackman,

 Thanks for your frank words on this topic. You are correct in  your assessment that the word "dyke" is frequently used with affection  (or simply as a neutral descriptive term) in places where homosexuality  is openly accepted. In San Francisco, it's not uncommon at all to hear a  straight person say something like, "there was this butch dyke standing  to my left" - merely as a description of the person's appearance, the  same way where you might say "there was a tall black guy standing to my  left."
		
Click to expand...

_


tranquilspaces said:


> _
> 
> Words are funny that way, you know? The meaning is colored in  significant ways by who's doing the talking. _ __ _
> 
> Anyway... don't get too down on Italy over this. It's very possible that  there are some underground words out there that you guys simply don't  know about, and maybe they will come out in time. (So to speak.)_ _
> 
> xo,_
> Shannon





Shannon I don't think that's necessarily true out in the rest of America (I'm sure you're right in SanFran).  Even here in our liberal island of Chapel Hill "Dyke" still has some negative connotation.  Especially if linked to "bull dyke"   Might be used amongst lesbians themselves but definitely not PC if I were to call my coworkers partner the "dyke" of the couple.  Not sure what the original poster is translating but I would agree that in general, in most of the US at least, "dyke" still has some negative to it.

Niccolò


----------



## You little ripper!

Euriclea wanted translated 'dyke, *rude* for lesbian', so even though the word can be used neutrally, it appears that that's not what she wants. How do these words (found while googling) sound to native Italians?

Busona/buliccia/ricchiona/maschia/maschiaccio/Gianburrasca/camionista/finocchia/mangiaclitoridi/ebrea/communista/nipotina di Stalin. 



> Mi piacerebbe capire cosa succede, ad esempio,  nello Utah.


 They  probably don't even know the meaning of the word 'dyke'.


----------



## entrapta

Charles Costante said:


> Euriclea wanted translated 'dyke, *rude* for lesbian', so she doesn't want a neutral word. How do these words found while googling sound to native Italians?
> 
> Busona (hardly)/buliccia????/ricchiona(definitely male)/maschia(possibly)/maschiaccio(close enough)/Gianburrasca(mh...)/camionista(you got it!)/finocchia(only male)/mangiaclitoridi(very very rude, never heard BTW)/ebrea(god forbid)/communista(??????)/nipotina di Stalin(noooooo).
> 
> They wouldn't even know the meaning of the word 'dyke'.


Note that the terms ending in "a" correspondng to the vernacular for gay male are still almost exclusively used  for males, with a heavier derogatory note (not only you're finocchio, but you are a finocchiA meaning your sex is debatable too, you are defined as if you were a woman, worst of the worst....you see straight guys can be very mean....) Although if used among gays that could be very amusing (I guess it's the same for fag among male homosexuals in the US)


----------



## Blackman

Charles Costante said:


> Euriclea wanted translated 'dyke, *rude* for lesbian', so so even though the word can be used neutrally, it appears that that's not what she wants. How do these words (found while googling) sound to native Italians?
> 
> Busona/buliccia/ricchiona/maschia/maschiaccio/Gianburrasca/camionista/finocchia/mangiaclitoridi/ebrea/communista/nipotina di Stalin.
> 
> They probably don't even know the meaning of the word 'dyke'.


 

The only one fitting this thread might be _camionista, _but it's definitely not neutral. You need a precise context to understand it. And does not refer to the masculin lesbian.

_Maschia/Giamburrasca/comunista_ do not refer to Lesbian world. All the others are just synonims for lesbica. No chance to find a differentiation inside a lesbian relationship. Per noi sono solo lesbiche, identiche. Non valgono neppure le discriminazioni Attivo/Passivo o "il maschio" e la "femmina" che si applicano al mondo maschile.


----------



## entrapta

Personally I lost the thread of the thread  anyway maschiaccio/a is more like tomboy it might fit in some kind of context. Actually blackman camionista does refer to a particularly tomboyish, masculine lesbian as opposed to a "lipstick lesbian" which would be nice to have in Italian but I'm afraid doesn't exist. Camionista is more like "butch" because they look like  truck drivers.


----------



## Blackman

entrapta said:


> Personally I lost the thread of the thread  anyway maschiaccio/a is more like tomboy it might fit in some kind of context. Actually blackman camionista does refer to a particularly tomboyish, masculine lesbian as opposed to a "lipstick lesbian" which would be nice to have in Italian but I'm afraid doesn't exist. Camionista is more like "butch" because they look like truck drivers.


 
I agree with you Entrapta. But you still need a precise context. _Camionista_ standing alone wouldn't work the same way _Dyke_ does.


----------



## tranquilspaces

nsartor said:


> _definitely not PC if I were to call my coworkers partner the "dyke" of the couple.
> _


_

Haha, Niccolò... No, no - I was not suggesting that we should all start tossing around the word "dyke" in casual conversation, in mixed company, in professional work environments.  

(But anyway - that's not the right use of the word... come on now. You'd say the partner was "the butchier one" or something.)

My point is this:

*The meaning of the word "dyke" depends almost exclusively on who's saying it, and to whom.*

Within the lesbian community, this word is used in a wide variety of different contexts - political, social, artistic, literary, etc. - with a strictly positive or neutral tone. It is also used in a positive or neutral way (more judiciously of course) by friends and allies of the lesbian community, and in artistic circles in places like SF and NY, where the assumption is that no one within earshot is seriously homophobic.

   Dyke March: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dyke_March 
  Dykes on Bikes: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dykes_on_Bikes
  Dykes to Watch Out For: http://dykestowatchoutfor.com/
  Baby Dyke: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=baby dyke
  Dyke Tyke: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=dyke tyke&defid=547418

Having said all this... I actually feel that the word "dyke" is getting bit dated. I wouldn't be surprised to see it fall out of use in the coming decade.

xo
Shannon_


----------



## You little ripper!

This Wikipedia article gives a few theories on the origin of the word 'dyke'.


----------



## Odysseus54

Charles Costante said:


> Euriclea wanted translated 'dyke, *rude* for lesbian', so even though the word can be used neutrally, it appears that that's not what she wants. How do these words (found while googling) sound to native Italians?
> 
> Busona/buliccia/ricchiona/maschia/maschiaccio/Gianburrasca/camionista/finocchia/mangiaclitoridi/ebrea/communista/nipotina di Stalin.
> 
> They  probably don't even know the meaning of the word 'dyke'.



Besides the ludicrous inclusion of 'comunista/nipotina di Stalin' and 'ebrea' , which of course have nothing to do with the word 'dyke', other than in the mind of someone who considers being jewish, communist or lesbian equally perverted ( an easily identifiable profile ) , the rest are at best tongue-in-cheek neologisms.

The context here, let's not forget, is that of a husband who is upset and offended by the idea that his wife may have turned lesbian on him, and therefore uses a term that is meant to be somewhat insulting.

If it was the other way around, and the wife said " What have you become, some kind of faggot ? ", in Italian you would only have the embarrassment of the choice.

With 'dyke' I think you have no other choice but 'lesbica' , which is neutral, but, since it also refers to an 'unnatural' and 'perverted' inclination, can also contextually be strong enough, in my opinion, without looking for obscure , witty neologisms.


----------



## Odysseus54

tranquilspaces said:


> *The meaning of the word "dyke" depends almost exclusively on who's saying it, and to whom.*



Exactly - here we do know who is saying it, to whom, and why.  Which is somewhat limiting our choices, isnt'it ?


----------



## tranquilspaces

Odysseus, my sweet, you are ignoring my question... The wife comes back with, "the word is lesbian." Since we already used lesbica for dyke, how do we translate her reply?


----------



## Blackman

tranquilspaces said:


> Odysseus, my sweet, you are ignoring my question... The wife comes back with, "the word is lesbian." Since we already used lesbica for dyke, how do we translate her reply?



Non tutti hanno perso the thread of the thread, vedo...


----------



## Blackman

La questione sarebbe anche divertente, se non fosse triste. Quella parola non esiste perché non esiste il concetto in Italia. E se anche esistesse sarebbe appannaggio di pochissimi, sarebbe pretestuoso catalogarla come italiana. Come per tanti altri, ci siamo semplicemente rifiutati di affrontare l'argomento.


----------



## entrapta

IDEONA: se andassimo sull'arcaico? Funzionerebbe? Una volta, in alcune situazioni le lesbiche venivano chamate "fregatrici" perché l'atto sessuale condisteva nel "fregare" i corpi.... Secondo me è carino... "Non sarai mica una "fregatrice"?"  "Si dice lesbica".... Non è molto immediato.... però


----------



## Blackman

Io approvo l'escamotage.


----------



## entrapta

NOOOOO CHECK THIS OUT: www.women.it/les/dizionario/diz0.htm
SUBIGATRICE/FREGATRICE/*CLITORISTA*  this is the one!


----------



## Blackman

Subigatrice mi mancava davvero....

A questo punto potremmo anche inventare qualcosa seduta stante. Chi mai ci potrebbe smentire?


----------



## entrapta

Sennò anche tribade.


----------



## Blackman

Sempre e solo sinonimi di lesbica. Ma funzionali all'escamotage...

Io propongo " micchia ", per riferirsi alla lesbica più mascolina. Il suono si avvicina e non mi pare esista come parola. Ha anche un sapore vagamente dialettale e quasi neutro. Mi sembra il minimo per farsi perdonare secoli di accidia.


----------



## entrapta

E certo, deve suonare un po' desueto/strano/vagamente dispregiativo...secondo me è una soluzione, anche la sola visto che non ci sono termini "moderni" alternativi. Dipende dal tono della conversazione non so di che libro si tratta...


----------



## Odysseus54

tranquilspaces said:


> Odysseus, my sweet, you are ignoring my question... The wife comes back with, "the word is lesbian." Since we already used lesbica for dyke, how do we translate her reply?




Si' , effettivamente ho perso il filo  , e' che sto cucinando le lasagne in bianco con la pasta fatta in casa -  allora propongo :  " Ma cosa sei, una pervertita ? "  -  " Si dice lesbica "


----------



## tranquilspaces

Odysseus54 said:


> Si' , effettivamente ho perso il filo  , e' che sto cucinando le lasagne in bianco con la pasta fatta in casa -  allora propongo :  " Ma cosa sei, una pervertita ? "  -  " Si dice lesbica "



Forgive me if this rings a bit hollow given that 5 minutes ago you were suggesting lesbica as an ideal insult?  xo, S


----------



## Blackman

Tra l'altro, già solo per averla citata in questo forum, dovrebbe dare un risultato googolandola. Quante parole nascono così?

micchia = lesbica più mascolina, all'interno della coppia.


----------



## Odysseus54

tranquilspaces said:


> Forgive me if this rings a bit hollow given that 5 minutes ago you were suggesting lesbica as an ideal insult?  xo, S




As usual, I did not explain myself - I have been maintaining all along ( right or wrong, but that's my position ) , that 'lesbica' is neutral, that is , it indicates a female homosexual, period.  And that in Italian we don't have a pejorative for that , whereas we have as much as you want and more to indicate male homosexuality in a disparaging way.  

Now, if we had a simple exchange " What the heck have you become, a dyke ? "  " Yes, I love Brittany, she is not as hairy and boring as you, and she understands me and we read the same magazines etc ", 'lesbica' would be my choice, because, although the term is neutral, the concept is inherently controversial, and therefore it can fall one way or the other, depending on the context.  In this case, the context would be enough to qualify the term.

Now that I realize that, between the eggs and the flour and the sauce, I had lost track of the original text, which included the juxtaposiztion of 'dyke' to 'lesbian', I have to roll with the punches and adapt.

You don't like 'pervertita' ? I say, bring 'em on


----------



## tranquilspaces

Meh. I think we've exhausted this topic myself.


----------



## Blackman

Giusto per chiarire. In nessun contesto, in italiano, Lesbica può essere considerato un termine neutro, al pari di omosessuale. Neppure in ambito medico o all'interno della stessa comunità. E' una parola che fa voltare al solo sentirla e esitazione a pronunciarla qualsiasi italiano. Qualsiasi.


----------



## Odysseus54

Blackman said:


> Giusto per chiarire. In nessun contesto, in italiano, Lesbica può essere considerato un termine neutro, al pari di omosessuale. Neppure in ambito medico o all'interno della stessa comunità. E' una parola che fa voltare al solo sentirla e esitazione a pronunciarla qualsiasi italiano. Qualsiasi.



Dipende da dove e in quale ambiente.  A Milano o Bologna probabilmente avresti reazioni diverse che a Montebelluna o Tropea.  E , nelle stesse citta', reazioni diverse nella fascia da 15 a 25 anni rispetto a quella da 50 a 75.


----------



## Blackman

Già. Sempre delle reazioni, pero'.


----------



## Odysseus54

Certo , come funzionano le parole se non tramite delle reazioni ?


----------



## Blackman

La conversazione comincia a farsi un po' sterile. Ma forse è solo una mia impressione.


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Nota di moderazione*:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Vi prego di postare per apportare nuova linfa e rispondere alla domanda al post #1.
> 
> Grazie per la comprensione.
> 
> Laura
> _Moderatrice_


----------



## You little ripper!

> Note that the terms ending in "a" correspondng to the vernacular for gay  male are still almost exclusively used  for males, with a heavier  derogatory note (not only you're finocchio, but you are a finocchiA  meaning your sex is debatable too, you are defined as if you were a  woman, worst of the worst....you see straight guys can be very mean....)  Although if used among gays that could be very amusing (I guess it's  the same for fag among male homosexuals in the US)





> The only one fitting this thread might be _camionista, _but it's  definitely not neutral. You need a precise context to understand it. And  does not refer to the masculin lesbian.
> 
> _Maschia/Giamburrasca/comunista_ do not refer to Lesbian world. All  the others are just synonims for lesbica. No chance to find a  differentiation inside a lesbian relationship. Per noi sono solo  lesbiche, identiche. Non valgono neppure le discriminazioni  Attivo/Passivo o "il maschio" e la "femmina" che si applicano al mondo  maschile.





> Besides the ludicrous inclusion of 'comunista/nipotina di Stalin' and  'ebrea' , which of course have nothing to do with the word 'dyke', other  than in the mind of someone who considers being jewish, communist or  lesbian equally perverted ( an easily identifiable profile ) , the rest  are at best tongue-in-cheek neologisms.


Thanks for making that a little clearer, guys. 

'Maschia', 'maschiaccio'_, _'finocchia', and 'mangiaclitoridi' made some sort of sense to me, but 'busona', 'buliccia' and 'ricchiona' none whatsoever! 

'Gianburrasca' seems to be a word that means _tomboy_ rather than _dyke_ (based on a TV character from the sixties). 

'Camionista' is probably our equivalent of a 'truckie'/truck driver', which we do use for the more masculine type of lesbian.

 'Ebrea', 'communista' and 'nipotina di Stalin' sound very racist but then again so are we. We attribute certain personality traits to certain races or types of people and joke about them constantly. For example, the stairs don't quite go up to the top of the attic with the  Irish, and blonde women are not considered anywhere near as intelligent as their brunette sisters (I would like to make clear that I am not one of those persons ).


----------



## entrapta

Charles Costante said:


> Thanks for making that a little clearer, guys.
> 
> 'Maschia', 'maschiaccio'_, _'finocchia', and 'mangiaclitoridi' made some sort of sense to me,
> 
> '


As I said beware, finocchia, though it may sound the feminine for finocchio is basically used to define male homosexuals and it's commonly used in the "scene" by the gays themselves, with a derogatory sense or to make fun of someone. I don't think anyone has ever used it for a girl.


----------



## hinanoe

E cosa ne direste di semplificare tutto?

marito:"adesso sei una che va con le donne!" 
moglie: "si dice lesbica."

Non rende il significato di dyke, però permette di giocare sull'emotività del marito e sulla ragionevole, sicura e assertiva risposta della moglie.

h.


----------



## tranquilspaces

hinanoe said:


> E cosa ne direste di semplificare tutto?
> 
> marito:"adesso sei una che va con le donne!"
> moglie: "si dice lesbica."
> 
> Non rende il significato di dyke, però permette di giocare sull'emotività del marito e sulla ragionevole, sicura e assertiva risposta della moglie.
> 
> h.



Best idea I've heard so far... gives the impression that he's afraid to even say the word out loud and she is not. Nicely done.


----------



## Odysseus54

hinanoe said:


> E cosa ne direste di semplificare tutto?
> 
> marito:"adesso sei una che va con le donne!"
> moglie: "si dice lesbica."
> 
> Non rende il significato di dyke, però permette di giocare sull'emotività del marito e sulla ragionevole, sicura e assertiva risposta della moglie.
> 
> h.





Best so far, I agree with TS


----------



## Blackman

Piace anche a me. Certo, l'intenzione offensiva del marito manca del tutto, sostituita da un'esitazione....ma non e' il caso di fare gli schizzinosi. Anzi, a pensarci bene rappresenta egregiamente la diversità tra le due culture.


----------



## entrapta

Vero vero... ma mi chiedo se l'autore/trice del post a questo punto sia più interessato/a...


----------



## tranquilspaces

No matter, we've had a bit of fun with the topic.


----------



## phiona

Blackman said:


> Piace anche a me. Certo, l'intenzione offensiva del marito manca del tutto, sostituita da un'esitazione....ma non e' il caso di fare gli schizzinosi. Anzi, a pensarci bene rappresenta egregiamente la diversità tra le due culture.


 
Per rendere il marito un po' più offensivo, si potrebbe dire:
marito:"adesso ti fai/ti scopi le donne!" 
moglie: "si dice lesbica."


----------



## entrapta

Non funziona poi molto con "si dice..." Io direi "Adesso sei una che si fa le donne"


----------



## Darlinghissima

Salve, intervengo nella discussione (e ringrazio Blackman per avermela segnalata), i cui molti suggerimenti, se non vi spiace, vorrei aggiungere  all'elenco dei sinonimi italiani della parola "lesbica" che ho compilato e messo online sul sito elleXelle come _Le parole per dirlo_, e che è stato qui più volte citato.

Personalmente, il problema posto all'inizio lo risolverei con "pervertita", un termine sufficientemente negativo da essere pronunciato da un marito tradito.

"Dyke" però - specie in altri contesti - non si risolve facilmente; vorrei la conferma da qualche nativa/o che non significa necessariamente "lesbica mascolina", come è invece è per "butch" (eccetto che nei composti, ad es.  "bull dyke"). 

Se, come credo, è equivalente a: lesbica visibile, consapevole e ribelle (nel bene e nel male) alle convenzioni di genere, questo concetto in italiano proprio non c'è... :-(


----------



## You little ripper!

Darlinghissima said:


> vorrei la conferma da qualche nativa/o che non significa necessariamente "lesbica mascolina", come è invece è per "butch" (eccetto che nei composti, ad es.  "bull dyke").


Darlinghissima, the Wikipedia article, the link of which I posted earlier, says this:

_Dyke is slang terminology referring to a lesbian  or lesbianism *regardless of the person's actual sexual identity.* *Originally, it was a derogatory label for a  masculine or butch woman, and this usage still exists*.  However, it has also been reappropriated as a positive term implying assertiveness  and toughness, or simply as a neutral synonym for lesbian, regardless  of individual gender expression.[1]_

In other words, 'dyke' _used_ to mean a _butch_ lesbian, but not so much now; it's  now considered by most as  simply a slang word  for 'lesbian', regardless of whether she is butch or otherwise.


----------



## tranquilspaces

I disagree, Charles... I think the word has always been used to mean a lesbian who was obviously and aggressively "out" - and therefore offensive to traditional society - regardless of her gender identity.

There is a long history of butch-femme relationships in the US and I assure you, there are plenty of femmes who've been called dykes...in fact, we have the word "femme dyke" which obviously makes no sense if the word refers to masculine identity....


----------



## tranquilspaces

In fact, you only have to look as far as the example provided in this thread... Do you think the husband is saying his wife is butch? I don't think so... He is asking if she's become a crazy, radical, in-your-face lesbian. And she basically replies, not really, just a lesbian.


----------



## You little ripper!

tranquilspaces said:


> I disagree, Charles... I think the word has always been used to mean a lesbian who was obviously and aggressively "out" - and therefore offensive to traditional society - regardless of her gender identity.


Shannon, there is such a person as a 'lipstick dyke'. According to this website   _it is __a variation of the more popular term lipstick lesbian, one who  presents in a stereotypically feminine way.

_Maybe straight people still consider 'dyke' a butch lesbian, but I think that's changing (at least in Australia)._ 
_


----------



## tranquilspaces

Charles Costante said:


> Maybe straight people still consider 'dyke' a butch lesbian, but I think that's changing (at least in Australia)._
> _



Probably the same people who think all lesbians are butch.


----------



## You little ripper!

tranquilspaces said:


> Probably the same people who think all lesbians are butch.


Probably.


----------



## MStraf

Charles Costante said:


> _* ... *__Originally, it was a derogatory label for a  masculine or butch woman, and this usage still exists.*  However, it has also been reappropriated as a positive term implying assertiveness * and toughness,* or simply as a neutral synonym for lesbian*,  ... _


I put in bold the part that I want to comment: I personally know a lesbian, a neighbor of mine, who calls herself a "dyke" in front of everyone, without any problems. But I live in the Bay Area, I can't speak for the rest of the States.

Anyhow, there is always a very thin line between a neutral word and an insult. For a lesbian to call herself a "dyke" can be perfectly ok, but for a "man" to call his wife a "dyke", especially during an argument, I'd say that is an insult.


----------



## You little ripper!

MStraf said:


> Anyhow, there is always a very thin line between a neutral word and an  insult. For a lesbian to call herself a "dyke" can be perfectly ok, but  for a "man" to call his wife a "dyke", especially during an argument,  I'd say that is an insult.



My comment to Darlinghissima was related to her query about whether the word 'dyke' only refers to a butch dyke. I agree that the word  can be an insult; it depends on how and the context in which it is used.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Angel.Aura said:


> *Nota di moderazione*:
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Vi prego di postare per apportare nuova linfa e rispondere alla domanda  al post #1.
> 
> Grazie per la comprensione.
> 
> Laura
> _Moderatrice_
Click to expand...

*Please don't ignore this post.*
*This thread is ONLY about the terms lesbian/dyke, not any derogatory word that comes to your mind 
*


----------



## Darlinghissima

Per rassicurare i moderatori che questa sulla parola "dyke" è non solo una discussione seria  ma anche utile per riflettere sulle possibili strategie per tradurre una parola/concetto che in un'altra lingua non esiste(va), un _case study_ con le acrobazie della casa editrice che ha tradotto il divertente fumetto di Alison Bechdel, _The Essential Dykes to Watch Out For_, dove è raccontata la vita di alcune giovani lesbiche americane (molto diverse da quelle di L-word!)

Pubblicato l'anno scorso da Rizzoli, il titolo sulla copertina è soltanto "_Dykes_*", parola che quindi rimane così com'è, cioè incomprensibile alla maggior parte degli italiani. L'asterisco, che per le scelte grafiche sembra parte del titolo, rimanda ad un quasi illeggibile, tanto il corpo dei caratteri è minuscolo: "Lesbiche, lelle e invertite". In evidenza, a ulteriore spiegazione (?), sempre in copertina ma in basso, compare: "Storie di tipe toste, amore, sesso, politica nell'America di oggi".

Nel frontespizio (quindi solo a libro aperto), l'invisibile rimando diventa sottotitolo e si può leggere chiaramente: "Dykes: lesbiche, lelle e invertite". 

Infine, nel testo _dyke_ scompare del tutto, resa sempre, più o meno felicemente, in italiano... 


Interessante, no?


----------



## entrapta

Che orrore..... e poi scusa il rimando a lesbiche lelle e invertite mi sembra molto infelice....


----------



## dinah

entrapta said:


> Che orrore..... e poi scusa il rimando a lesbiche lelle e invertite mi sembra molto infelice....


 
IMHO preferisco "lesbiche, lelle, invertite" che piu' si avvicina al significato originale di "dyke" (termine offensivo che puo' essere tuttavia 'riappropriato' con ironia e quindi reso 'sovversivo') a quel "Storie di tipe toste, amore, sesso, politica nell'America di oggi" che c'entra poco e nulla con il libro e - sempre IMHO - risulta fuorviante.


----------



## Drystane Dyke

Could I just confirm that there is nothing pejorative about the word dyke?

A drystane dyke, as no doubt some of you know, is a Scottish stone wall built without mortar or cement...

;v)


----------



## MStraf

A "dyke" can be also a levee, a dam, a ditch.
But when it is used as slang for "lesbian", it _can _be an insult (depends on the context)


----------



## Drystane Dyke

Indeed. I am teasing you and I apologise. Someone noticed my screen name and directed me to this thread.

In Scotland a dyke is a wall. In Norfolk and East Anglia it is a water-course. And, of course, it is a lesbian - but I would take issue with the person who said it is a butch lesbian - in that case you would say butch dyke or bull dyke. A feminine lesbian is a femme dyke. And dyke on its own is simply....a lady who loves ladies. And definitely not an insult, except if you want it to be - a bit like "gay" or "queer".

Here endeth the lesson.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao euriclea,


euriclea said:


> I am trying to translate into *I*talian the term dyke, rude for lesbian.


Mi sono imbattuta in un precedente thread che propone questo ricco collegamento: http://www.women.it/les/dizionario/diz0.htm
Spero possa esserti d'aiuto.


----------



## arthurlee

Do il mio contributo decisamente tardivo (ma in realtà è solo un pretesto per sottoscrivere pubblicamente questa appassionata discussione: ottime questioni  - e analisi -  sociologiche, linguistiche ecc. su argomenti sempre - purtroppo - delicati e attuali). Tornando alla domanda originaria, forse il dialogo si potrebbe svolgere così:

marito: "Non mi sarai diventata una _lesbica schifosa_!"
moglie: "Si dice _omosessuale_!"

Propongo "lesbica schifosa" perché sono le parole esatte utilizzate nella campagna realizzata l'anno scorso dall'Arci contro tutte le discriminazioni, nel cui manifesto i deputati Paola Concia e Jean Leonard Touad posavano nudi sotto questa (e un'altra) scritta ingiuriosa.

(Incidentalmente: trovo strepitosa l'opera di Alison Bechdel, ma anche per me il sottotitolo appiccicato all'edizione italiana dalla Rizzoli è inqualificabile)

Ciao a tutti!


----------



## tittiugo

Qui a Genova ghe dimmu: "...a l'è na bulicciA"


----------

